# Missing Bullseye



## cobycord (Feb 19, 2020)

So I left Target to become a Store Manager for another company when I was an Extended Executive Intern and I’ve been gone for about 3 yrs or so now....but I’m missing it....how much of a chance would I have to be able to come back and be hired on as an ETL? I have a record of success and awards from my company to back it up and I run a high volume multi-million dollar store now....so I wouldn’t see any reason why not.....thoughts???


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2020)

Spot might not take you back. Spot wants yes folks & with no experience. You have a life now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2020)

Same question in 2018.








						Archived - Thinking of coming back...thoughts?
					

So I've been gone from Spot for over a year now. I left on good terms and I'm currently a Store Manager at a small box retail business and negotiated to get paid just a little bit more than I was as an ETL. I'm doing great where I am (Store Manager of the Year for my district, Top 10 Sales Gains...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## cobycord (Feb 19, 2020)

lol...I forgot I put that...I guess I drank the kool-aid and it’s never left my system


----------



## Coqui (Feb 19, 2020)

I think you have a good chance. Maybe try another district? Be prepared for the “Why did you leave?” “Why do you want to come back?” questions for obvious reasons.


----------



## cobycord (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m in an entirely different state...but coincidentally the HRBP of my old district is the HR regional director of where I am now 😅


----------



## cobycord (Feb 19, 2020)

Also I’m glad to see all these old usernames on here that i feel actually helped me get promoted...literally if not for the break room I would have been lost in my old store 😂


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 19, 2020)

Spot is a whole new ballgame these days, and the changes have not been for the better. The Spot that you knew and enjoyed is long, long gone. Fast, fun and friendly are just memories that Spot would prefer that it’s current workforce didn’t have. If your job is stable and you are anywhere near happy with it, I wouldn’t advise trying to come back. If you are determined to try, you might want to wait until Spot posts it’s Q4 earnings and re-evaluate from there. Good luck either way.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 20, 2020)

From another thread by an etl,
this entire modernization process is about one thing... cutting payroll. You don't have to have a bare minimum flow team and a bare minimum salesfloor team... you just need a bare minimum flow team that works during the day now, which allows Target to cut hours down. This sounds like "efficiency" but its not exactly. Its Target covering up just how bad they can slice the stores down. February is the worst payroll month I have ever seen for the company. Most leadership teams (specifically salary) are looking at that and realizing that its cut so low that they won't have a work-life balance anymore and probably leaving because of that. They also know that "super sorting" is decently efficient, but what they are seeing is cut lower than what a few well sorted vehicles can save them.


----------



## Aredhel (Feb 20, 2020)

The old Target is gone. The current one is peppered with contradictory edicts from corporate, unfathomable process changes,
and unrealistic task lists. Be prepared to encounter demoralized, bewildered  tms,  malaise and whatever else the powers concoct to appease shareholders and bolster stock prices. Read threads on the site. End to end, modernization.


----------



## Fix It (Feb 22, 2020)

Apply for Store Director with the experience you have, it’s worth a shot. Worst case they’ll offer ETL. Yes, the company is different now and everyone on the site will try to talk you out of it, but give it a shot if you really want to.


----------



## cobycord (Feb 23, 2020)

Fix It said:


> Apply for Store Director with the experience you have, it’s worth a shot. Worst case they’ll offer ETL. Yes, the company is different now and everyone on the site will try to talk you out of it, but give it a shot if you really want to.


Yikes!!! That’d be nice but not ready for those problems or stress yet....my entire store probably makes as much as RTW/Baby in a high-volume Target.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Apr 14, 2020)

Haha, I'm a former intern and thought about applying for ETL again too. I work in corporate HR for a hotel and was concerned that the COVID-19 would impact my position... Thankfully, it hasn't yet.

However, I talked to a couple friends on mine who are still with Spot (one intern who is ETL, and a coworker who went TM -> TL -> ETL) and decided against it after hearing about some of the changes with modernization and other initiatives as well. I also found some old paperwork from my internship and realized why I left in the first place.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 14, 2020)

bullseyekindaguy said:


> Haha, I'm a former intern and thought about applying for ETL again too. I work in corporate HR for a hotel and was concerned that the COVID-19 would impact my position... Thankfully, it hasn't yet.
> 
> However, I talked to a couple friends on mine who are still with Spot (one intern who is ETL, and a coworker who went TM -> TL -> ETL) and decided against it after hearing about some of the changes with modernization and other initiatives as well. I also found some old paperwork from my internship and realized why I left in the first place.


Don't do it. Go into supply chain side. Rock lobster left spot too.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 14, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Don't do it. Go into supply chain side. Rock lobster left spot too.


Yes I agree don't do it. The spot sucks.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 14, 2020)

There’s not enough money on earth, much less on a Target paycheck, to make going back to Spot worthwhile...


----------



## cobycord (Apr 18, 2020)

I had an interview with the HRBP yesterday so things are progressing....slowly....but I enjoyed my time with Target, I’m more or less doing it because I loved my time there, and also if I do happen to hate the “new Target” it’ll look good on a resume.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Apr 22, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Don't do it. Go into supply chain side. Rock lobster left spot too.



I promise you I'm not going back. I like being a guest too much.

There is a DC nearby. I have thought about applying, but I think I like working in corporate too much.


----------

